# What's up Jampott?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oi Tim, ya fat fucker.

You've been very quiet of late. No slanging matches, no wry comments, nothing. Have you had a virtual spanked botty from the Mods?

Doesn't seem the same without you wading your lardy arse round the forum! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's a bit unfair! I've tried to rile j600.con but he wasn't biting 

I think everyone's a bit more chilled out at the moment, and all the usual crowd that are always happy to go a few rounds with me aren't posting these days 

I'm sure something will turn up shortly, and normal service will resume!

I think the last proper spat was with one of the mods...  but I don't get my botty smacked. I think they know better... :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Good lad.

Be good to see you back on form again shortly. Rest assured I'll be right behind you! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PS You're a cunt.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Good lad.
> 
> ....... Rest assured I'll be right behind you! :wink:


I think Neil wants to give you one :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll fucking give you one later dick and I'm not talking about up the shitter either!

And anyway, Sa|nt's first in the queue for TosspoTT not me. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> That's a bit unfair! I've tried to rile j600.con but he wasn't biting
> 
> I think everyone's a bit more chilled out at the moment, and all the usual crowd that are always happy to go a few rounds with me aren't posting these days
> 
> ...


Don't think i didn't see the wonky comment.

wonky fuck


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Good lad.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Aye up I think he's got a bite! over in t'a For Sale section :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I think its all that filming for the BBC series on spelling an punctuation :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I think its all that filming for the BBC series on spelling an punctuation :lol:


I'm still deciding whether you're being ironic or ignorant. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I think its all that filming for the BBC series on spelling an punctuation :lol:
> ...


Judge him and finish with it! It is more fun too! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone want some shitty trainers with free wheelbolts?

Really Wonky for sale section atm.

Where is the mod when you want one? :evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Anyone want some shitty trainers with free wheelbolts?
> 
> Really Wonky for sale section atm.
> 
> Where is the mod when you want one? :evil:


There's some people that know better buying his shit though... :roll: :lol:


----------

